# Anyone had DE and DS?



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

I did ask this question on the main board and I could hear the feet running from it.  Understandable.  I have had 3 IUI and 2 ICSI and am faced with the very real possibility, at 41 that I may have to go the DE route.  I am thinking of doing 1 more ICSI with my own eggs and then, should that not bring me my joy - then DE.

Has anyone at all had to do this?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Wrin

I'm having treatment with donor embryos in Czech republic. A few of us here have and we have some BFP's on here from it  . I think there are a few others on here on the waiting list for DE as well.

Emma


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

HI Wrin

I am slightly older than you and have tried both IUIs and IVF with my own eggs.  I have had one cycle of donated frozen embryos (so both donor sperm & egg) and about to have another.  Have my name on the waiting list for a fresh cycle using donated eggs and sperm so I can relate to what you're going through.
Do pm me if you want any more info.

Dottie


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Wrin,

I too am 41 and had 8 IUI's last year,when I decided to start on IVF my FSH came back at 23.4 and was advised to use donor eggs. It wasn't really what I wanted to do but the desire for a baby was so great that I went ahead, I am sad that I didn't even try with my own eggs but had to take the advice from cons. 

As LL says there are quite a few success stories on here from ladies using donor eggs. 

Roo x


----------

